# Illustrator Vs Freehand  ....oder vieleicht sogar Coreldraw?



## ttrenz (22. Mai 2001)

Die alte Kiste:

Was fürn GrafikProg. bevorzugt ihr?

...und warum?


Grüsse TT


----------



## leftblank (24. Mai 2001)

*CorelDraw 10*

...weil ich das als erstes (CorelDraw 3) in die Finger gekriegt und mich eingearbeitet hab.

Nein, ist meiner Meinung nach fast das Beste.


----------



## ttrenz (24. Mai 2001)

....fast?


----------



## leftblank (26. Mai 2001)

*Naja...*

...fast weil ich noch nie gehört hab, dass es irgendein Profi benutzt. Nur Illustrator und Freehand.


----------



## eisbär (29. Juli 2001)

Das mit den Profis kann ich bestätigen... Ich kenne Werbe-profis, die mit Corel sehr erfolgreich arbeiten. Es ist die optimale Verbindung wischen Grafikgestaltung und Produktion, d.h. die Weiterleitung zum Plott-bzw. Printprozess. Ich persönlich habe auch von Anfang an Corel gelernt und kann nur sagen, dass es ein recht leistungsstarkes Tool ist. Ich komme mit Programmen aus dem Hause Adobe aus dem einfachen Grunde nicht klar, da mit diese verflucht vielen kleinen Fenster schlicht und ergreifend tierisch nerven. Zwar trifft man in den von mir bevorzugten gfx Programmen (MM Fireworks usw.) auch auf kleine Fenster, diese können aber einfach und schnell per Knopfdruck unsichtbar gemacht werden, und man kann trotzdem bequem weiterarbeiten. Ausserdem sind diese lange nicht so zahlreich. Aber zurück zu Vektor-Programmen... Vor einiger Zeit bin ich auf MM Freehand gestoßen. Ich muss zugeben, dass der Anpruch, den dieses Programm an den Nutzer stellt aus meinen Augen wesentlich Professioneller ist. Dies ist unter anderem bedingt durch den wesentlich komplexeren Aufbau, was natürlich auch eine größere Einarbeitungszeit beansprucht. Letztenendes kann ich nur sagen, dass mir bis jetzt CorelDRAW völlig ausgereicht hat. Sollte es dennoch wirklich einmal nicht weiterhelfen, springt MM Freehand bei mir ein.


----------



## Flame (31. Juli 2001)

*nun das ist die frage des tages *g**

hi,

ich habe vor jahren mit corel draw4 angefangen und arbeite auch heute noch gern mit corel10.
es hat viele vorteile, z.b. einfache und gute! navigation, was ich von adobe nicht behaupten kann.
irgendwie stören mich da die fenster. immer sind die in irgendeiner art und weise im weg.
doch es kam der tag, an dem auch corel an seine grenzen stieß. 
ich rede von postscript und der pdf erzeugung.
alle von mir erstellten flyer konnten im satzstudio nicht belichtet weden, da die pdf dateien nicht zu gebrauchen waren. (abhilfe schafft da wieder mal der distiller von adobe)
da denke ich, ist adobe wohl meiner meinung, und auch der meinung vieler profis nach zu urteilen, eindeutig die bessere wahl.
schließlich kommt das format aus diesem hause. 

anfangs etwas skeptisch und unsicher, lernt man sich aber relativ schnell in die adobe produktpalette ein und kann auch nach kuzer zeit respektable ergebnisse erzielen. (zu sehen am sample9 inner spielwiese)
heute möchte ich z.b. photoshop nicht mehr missen.

was den dtp bereich angeht, versuche ich mich gerade in quark xpress einzuarbeiten. schließlich ist und wird es noch eine weile standard bleiben.
da ist corel wegen z.b. oben genannter gründe nicht zu gebrauchen.
auch beobachte ich mit interesse die markteinführung von indesign, da adobe pagemaker nicht weiter entwickeln wollte. nun gibt es aber wieder eine neue version 7 *grml*

fazit: 
- für bildbearbeitung empfehle ich dir photoshop und photopaint
- für den printbereich quark xpress, illustrator (bedingt), freehand
  oder halt coreldraw (wenns noch sein muß)

ich bin halt davon überzeugt worden, wie gut die adobe produkte untereinander abgestimmt sind. das heißt, sie decken alles ab, was man braucht. web, print, bildbearbeitung.
kurzum, sieht man den nutzenfaktor der webpublishing collection von adobe, kann man auch mal über das nervige fensterproblem hinwegsehen.
man sollte sich sowieso an die tastenkombinationen gewöhnen. ist halt schneller.

genug gelabert. *g*

cya :FLAmE:


----------



## ttrenz (31. Juli 2001)

habt wahrscheindlich beide recht...

...aber solange ich hauptsächlich mit Flash arbeite benutze ich natürlich Freehand...

aber schnell merke ich wenn ich zbsp. ein transparentes PSD Format in Freehand importieren will, dass es Kompatipilitätsprobleme gibt, die man zwar lösen kann(ist aber umständlicher).

Also wenn jemand nur mit Photoshop arbeitet, nimmt er natürlich den Illustrator...

Aber im grossen und ganzen glaube ich das Illustrator schon der Leader ist...Freehand hat aber mehr Style 

Gruss TT


----------

